# Show us yer mountain bike!!!!!



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2011)

Here's my early '90s rocky mountain cardiac with a late 2000's Rockshox revelation plugged in the front. Only just started getting back on the MTB properly after a couple of years off. Great way to have lots of fun when time's short.


----------



## ChristinaJL (8 Jun 2011)

I have a Ghost Miss 3000 hardtail. Been mountain biking since the end of Feb this year and loving it.

[url="http://flic.kr/p/9RwSxw"]My MTB
[/url]


----------



## Kirstie (8 Jun 2011)

ChristinaJL said:


> I have a Ghost Miss 3000 hardtail. Been mountain biking since the end of Feb this year and loving it.
> 
> My MTB




Its the Glentress bench picture  I'm sure I've got a pic somewhere of my bike leaned against that bench!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2011)

'87 Rockhopper


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> '87 Rockhopper



Heh. I had a '89 stumpie team that I rode into the ground a long long time ago. The XT cranks are still going strong on my 'crosser.


----------



## Panter (8 Jun 2011)

Here's my two:


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2011)

ChristinaJL said:


> I have a Ghost Miss 3000 hardtail. Been mountain biking since the end of Feb this year and loving it.
> 
> My MTB



s'nice that. very sharp.


----------



## Silver Fox (8 Jun 2011)

My current ride is a 2009 Yeti 575, best bike I've ever owned.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jun 2011)

Silver Fox said:


> My current ride is a 2009 Yeti 575, best bike I've ever owned.



ooooh.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2011)

My old early 90's DB Ascent - Repainted about 10 years ago. Was a horrible marbled effect grey before.

Mix of Deore XT and LX


----------



## Cubist (8 Jun 2011)

Cube Ltd with a few tweaks,


----------



## ChristinaJL (8 Jun 2011)

dan_bo said:


> s'nice that. very sharp.



thanks - and a very nice ride too!!


----------



## ChristinaJL (8 Jun 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Its the Glentress bench picture  I'm sure I've got a pic somewhere of my bike leaned against that bench!



sorry, but I've never been to Glentress!


----------



## Kirstie (8 Jun 2011)

Ha ha oops- I was sure I was right there!

I would upload some pics but it doesn't seem to work. Never mind.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2011)

My Rock Lobster 853 hard tail


----------



## deano69 (8 Jun 2011)

My 2005 Targa Dx which I just fitted some duel air rockshox revelations on


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


>



Nice motor in the background, CJ, our lad's got one of them and he really rates it.


----------



## hotmetal (9 Jun 2011)

OLD: 1988 SM800 (originally rigid – why did I give the original fork away?!). Note the 24" rear wheel and Rollercam brake. Also the obligatory Mint Sauce stickers that came free with MBUK at some time in the mid 90s. 





NEW: Jekyll 3000. Came with all sorts of bling (carbon FSA cranks, posh Crossmax SL wheels). Picked it up for less than half price (ex display bike) when the big C discontinued the Jekyll.


----------



## AlanW (9 Jun 2011)

I love mine, sub 20lb flyer..........


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice motor in the background, CJ, our lad's got one of them and he really rates it.


There's a resident's car park near my house and their young children play in it in their plastic cars while most of the adult's cars are away on commuting duties. There are loads of different plastic vehicles out there which are stashed in the corner of the car park when the other mums and dads get home. I think it's nice that the car park gets used that way during the day.


----------



## Kirstie (10 Jun 2011)

Question please: If my image is too big (ie over 2MB, how do I make it smaller so i can upload it?)


----------



## hotmetal (10 Jun 2011)

Kirstie said:


> Question please: If my image is too big (ie over 2MB, how do I make it smaller so i can upload it?)



Ideally downsample it using some sort of image editing programme. If you haven't got one, you could try doing a screengrab of it by opening the pic in a window and screenprinting that window. Might have to ask someone how to do that though, cos I'm on a Mac and in Windows it's probably a long and complicated process involving the clipboard, rather than just "apple-shift-4" and then upload the file that appears on the desktop.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jun 2011)




----------



## Kirstie (10 Jun 2011)

hotmetal said:


> Ideally downsample it using some sort of image editing programme.


In english please? (sorry)


----------



## GilesM (10 Jun 2011)

Here is my Orange five, on a a bench and this bench is at Glentress, hopefully finish building my new Orange Elite this weekend, will add pictures when ready.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2011)

Kirstie said:


> In english please? (sorry)



Change the size of the image in a programme like Preview (on Mac) or Photoshop... and save it as a new file.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2011)

Kirstie said:


> In english please? (sorry)


If you are using Windows, fire up the Paint program (start Menu, All Programs, Accessories, Paint?) , load your image, then from the Image menu, click Stretch/Skew. In the dialog box that pops up, select the horizontal and vertical stretch percentages to the same number, say 25%, then click OK.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2011)

'97 Marin Bear Valley, rigid but does me fine for my riding. Quite a stretched out position compared to modern bikes. Occasionally I think front sus would be good as my fillings are rattling going downhill, or would be if I had any.


----------



## Panter (10 Jun 2011)

AlanW said:


> I love mine, sub 20lb flyer..........



That's very pretty


----------



## Globalti (10 Jun 2011)

This is my titanium Global TH1.5, rigid carbon fork, original Hope Mini brakes, tiny little Suntour XC Pro thumbshifters, Easton carbon seatpost, nice and light and goes like a whippet:


----------



## abo (10 Jun 2011)

Panter said:


>



Darth Vader's bike


----------



## mr Mag00 (10 Jun 2011)

my trek when new, currently being serviced


----------



## abo (10 Jun 2011)

Now that I'm not so embarrased 

Here's mine:


----------



## abo (10 Jun 2011)

And my son's


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Jun 2011)

Here is my Lady


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Here is my Lady



Come on a bit since the Halfords special you were trying to nurse back to health.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Jun 2011)

Just a little lol. I still have the Apollo Kaos frame and forks and am still toying with the idea of rebuilding it as a winter training bike. Then again I have lots of ideas......



Crackle said:


> Come on a bit since the Halfords special you were trying to nurse back to health.


----------



## Kirstie (12 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> If you are using Windows, fire up the Paint program (start Menu, All Programs, Accessories, Paint?) , load your image, then from the Image menu, click Stretch/Skew. In the dialog box that pops up, select the horizontal and vertical stretch percentages to the same number, say 25%, then click OK.




Thankyou ColinJ I'll try that. FM I don't know how to change the size of an image which is why I asked the question!


----------



## Kirstie (13 Jun 2011)

Fingers crossed. The first is my XC race bike - a Santa Cruz cushtail - which hasn't been ridden in anger for some time now. Pic taken after the exceptionally claggy 2007 mountain mayhem. What a laugh that was. 
The second is my FS/trail/allmountain/freeride lite whatever you call it bike. It's a Ventana X5 and is just a brilliant bike (although on the heavy side by today's standards). I have a third mtb - not pictured - which is my downhill bike but it's now in pieces. I don't think I'll do much downhilling again- i can't take the injuries - but I've had some great fun on it.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Jun 2011)

https://www.cyclechat.net/

My turbo Bobcat in its current, commuting, guise. Once my bone's fixed, it's getting knobblies back on.

Stu


----------



## jethro10 (14 Jun 2011)

I built this about 2 years ago. you can buy Corratec bikes, but I got a frame.
I have 2 sets of wheels, light with road/easy trail tyres as fitted in the photo, and stronger ones with knobblies for more serious off roading - like this weekend with some friends





Unusually fitted with Sram X0 twist grips - love em.

Approx 10.5Kg w/o pedals.
I so wish i had discovered this when I was a youngster rather than now when I'm an old bugger!

Jeff


----------



## jethro10 (14 Jun 2011)

And this is my Wifes, Nicki. Built it up for her over Christmas. A Kinesis KM210 frame.
A few years ago, when I picked up on cycling (MTBing) to get fitter, I remember her saying I was a stupid idiot......
......now we've been all over - various 7Staines, Yorks Moors, lake district (where we live) etc.

And now she has her green bike with green pedals, Green disks, green valve caps, headset spacers custom green Rock Shox stickers off ebay for the forks (only a few quid off fleabay, look great), green shirts, green shorts..... well you get the idea - Women!

Spot the "E" the wrong way round on the rear wheel at the bottom on LITE.

She's only 5' 2" and this bike feels ever so small 34cm, 13 and a bit inch frame. Just like a real bike but smaller!


----------



## theloafer (14 Jun 2011)

hi kirstie
i find this very easy to use ... http://www.irfanview.com/ was told to download irfan view first then the plug ins but have never needed to use plug ins yet  my cube attention


----------



## Cubist (14 Jun 2011)

theloafer said:


> hi kirstie
> i find this very easy to use ... http://www.irfanview.com/ was told to download irfan view first then the plug ins but have never needed to use plug ins yet  my cube attention
> [attachment=3956:cube 002.jpg]



D'Oh!! I searched the garage top to bottom for those grips Loafer! Forgot what I'd done with them! Nice bike by the way!!!!!


----------



## xxmimixx (16 Jun 2011)

This is my MTB


----------



## Alembicbassman (16 Jun 2011)

Only a cheapie at £180, Altus 24 speed groupset, Suntour chainset and 6061 gusset welded ally frame, Spinner forks.


----------



## cubby (18 Jun 2011)

Here's my 2009 Genesis Core 20 .................


----------



## Wobbly John (18 Jun 2011)

It's been good to see so many retro rides on here already. Here's a couple of mine.






'93 or '94 Raleigh Peak - Full XT gears (Thumbies) - bought from Charity shop for £15. Just needed a sevice on the bearings, new pedals & Bottom bracket and tyres pumped.






'97 Orange X1 - blinged with red anodized bits - XTR 900 shifters.


----------



## Mikeoupe (24 Jun 2011)

A work in progress:





 



The current but eventual donor of crank, forks and some other bits for the above:





 



2008 Gary Fisher Kaitai 29'er recently returned to standard and sadly destined for the classifieds to help fund more bike silliness:





 



 
Mike


----------



## Mikeoupe (24 Jun 2011)

Lovely!



Globalti said:


> This is my titanium Global TH1.5, rigid carbon fork, original Hope Mini brakes, tiny little Suntour XC Pro thumbshifters, Easton carbon seatpost, nice and light and goes like a whippet:


----------



## Cubist (25 Jun 2011)

Cubester's Ragley mmmbop


----------



## tjw_78 (25 Jun 2011)

Just back from today's ride, my 2010 Rockhopper.


----------



## theloafer (25 Jun 2011)

Cubist said:


> Cubester's Ragley mmmbop



its ok about those bit mate forgot all about them myself ..lol hows the lad likeing his bike looks real cool


----------



## Cubist (26 Jun 2011)

theloafer said:


> its ok about those bit mate forgot all about them myself ..lol hows the lad likeing his bike looks real cool



He loves it!


----------



## Brandane (26 Jun 2011)

My mountain bike, on a day trip complete with lunch bag on bars!


----------



## Muddy Fox (26 Jun 2011)

Review of my voodoo hardtail:

Spec is:


*Approximate Weight (KG):* 15.2kg *Brake Type:* Hydraulic Disc <li>*Chainset:* Shimano FC-M311 <li>*Fork Lock-out :* Yes <li>*Fork travel:* 120mm <li>*Forks:* 120mm Suntour Raidon air suspension fork with lockout <li>*Frame Colour:* Matt dark blue <li>*Frame Material:* Alloy <li>*Frame Size:* 19-20 <li>*Frame-:* Lightweight 7005 aluminium <li>*Front Brake:* Shimano BR-M445 Hydraulic disc 180mm rotor <li>*Front Mech:* Shimano FD-M310 <li>*Gear Shifters:* Shimano Acera SL-M360 24spd <li>*Gender:* Mens <li>*Handle Bars:* Riser 31.8mm <li>*Headset:* Semi Integrated 1 1/8 Aheadset <li>*Hubs:* Formula 32 hole Q/R disc hub <li>*Number of Gears:* 24 <li>*Pedals:* Wellgo LU313 alloy black <li>*Rear Brake:* Shimano BR-M445 Hydraulic disc 160mm rotor <li>*Rear Mech:* Shimano Acera RD-M360 <li>*Rims:* Double wall alloy black 32 hole disc rim <li>*Saddle:* VL-3165 <li>*Seatpost:* 400mm SP-602 alloy 27.2 <li>*Suspension:* Front <li>*Tyre size:* 2.1" <li>*Tyres:* Innova 26 x 2.1 tyres <li>*Wheel size:* 26" <li>*Exact Frame Size:* 20" <li>*Stem:* 31.8mm alloy 90mm 16/18 100mm 20" 


Review

"Good quality Bike , Straight forward assembly with only some minor adjustments required to the gear change system . A joy to ride , feels strong and agile. Could do with some frame protection against stone chips from the front wheel.

"I wanted an entry-level mtb and this ticked all the right boxes. Been on a few challenging trails and the bike is faultless. Great spec at this price!"

Pros: feels more expensive than what i paid for, great build quality, looks good"Reserved the bike online. got a phone call the next day to confirm everything. picked it up that evening and everything worked felt great no problems what so ever. 4 weeks on no rattles squeaks no problems at all. would reccomend to anyone."

"Having just recieved a Bike4Work voucher i had my mind set on buying a GT Aggressor.Popped along to my local Halfords to be told they no longer sold them! Looked at a few Carrera's but then my eye caught sight of the VooDoo Bantu. Very nice bike,good spec,light well built frame,also liked the paint job,Matt Blue, all in all very pleased with it indeed."


----------



## G-Zero (28 Jun 2011)

Here's mine, ready for the off - Had it since 1999 and its nicely run in with only a handfull of dinks and scrapes


----------



## Muddyfox (28 Jun 2011)

My Cannondale F5 






Simon


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Jun 2011)

Mine's a bit of a toy compared to some of these proper MTBs...






Have swapped out the saddle for a Charge Spoon and ridden it all of 6 times since this pic (taken 30 mins after collecting it from the LBS). I really need to get out and try this mountain biking lark!


----------



## deaksie (29 Jun 2011)

not like you SD! you need to get out and ride that


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jun 2011)

deaksie said:


> not like you SD! you need to get out and ride that



Hah! Yeah, I'm saving it for after the summer... Less road rides planned and more mud. It seems more value to get splattered....


----------



## deano1978 (29 Jun 2011)

this is my current bike 

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l605/cavland/my mountain bike/Deanon97420.jpg

specialized rockhopper pro


----------



## DrSquirrel (2 Jul 2011)




----------



## Peter88 (3 Jul 2011)

Just finished rebuilding a 2009 Boardman comp bought 2nd hand from a work colleague who had left it in his garden for 18 months. Stripped it down to the frame and used virtually all new components to get it rideable again.


----------



## Dave W (4 Jul 2011)

Here's my beast, now back to full off road setup after ordering my Boardman hybrid for the commute.








Giant XTC SE by Dave W, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan (4 Jul 2011)

Concept Cycling from Manchester don't know much about it :/ Thinking of doing a restoration project but i don't know much about bikes


----------



## flying start (5 Jul 2011)

here's mine (merida one twenty 700d tfs) with raceface atlas am bars and a 60mm ragely stem white dmr vaults


----------



## Cubist (5 Jul 2011)

Cubester got a new camera today. I've just found this that his mate took of him with it this afternoon. He's had a bollocking for not wearing his helmet......


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jul 2011)

Here's the new (2nd hand) Inbred with the same parts as the RM 'part from the CK headset. Best bike I've had for years.


----------



## Cubist (6 Jul 2011)

^^^ That looks like a 'kin fun bike Dan-Bo! Bonkers forks and great drivetrain.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Jul 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Mine's a bit of a toy compared to some of these proper MTBs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fox forks? Geometry looks good to me. A nice bike me thinks even though I am not a fan of V brakes (I don't have a downer on them but I have had some bad experiences with then)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Jul 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Here's the new (2nd hand) Inbred with the same parts as the RM 'part from the CK headset. Best bike I've had for years.



That does look good. Not sure about the colour but I ride a white and red bike so what do I know????


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> ^^^ That looks like a 'kin fun bike Dan-Bo! Bonkers forks and great drivetrain.



Them Forks are funkin mental. I never knew such control existed and they're WELL worth the money.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> That does look good. Not sure about the colour but I ride a white and red bike so what do I know????



Never mind the colour they all look the same after a decent ride in january. And it was a bargain.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Jul 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Never mind the colour they all look the same after a decent ride in january. And it was a bargain.


This is very true indeed  I am actually jealous of it


----------



## 02GF74 (6 Jul 2011)

one of mine; recently been put on a diet so it 9.0 kg.


----------



## addictfreak (6 Jul 2011)

I have a Scott Scale 35 (2009). Awesome bike, very fast and responsive. Dont ride it too much these days due to turning to the dark side (roadie). But on those occasions that I do take it out i just smile from ear to ear.


----------



## Darkhorse (7 Jul 2011)

My pride and joy (sorry, no actual pic available).



Many parts replaced (saddle, peddles, rings, tyres), black anodising wore off the brake levers so on my one they have been polished up to an alloy mirror finish. I had many bikes, including two custom built racers from Roberts. Make no mistake; this is my favourite bike out of them all. I don’t know who was responsible for the frame geometry over at GT, but they really knew their business. Despite its weight the thing handles so well, on or off road it’s a dream and total joy to ride. The rear U-brake is phenomenal! And the picture really doesn’t do the paintwork justice, as every one was unique. I’ve had a couple of people just walk up to me, and ask to buy it, and on both occasions they were willing to pay more than the original retail value. However, I’m holding GT to their promise of guaranteeing the frame for life!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> My pride and joy (sorry, no actual pic available).
> 
> 
> 
> Many parts replaced (saddle, peddles, rings, tyres), black anodising wore off the brake levers so on my one they have been polished up to an alloy mirror finish. I had many bikes, including two custom built racers from Roberts. Make no mistake; this is my favourite bike out of them all. I don’t know who was responsible for the frame geometry over at GT, but they really knew their business. Despite its weight the thing handles so well, on or off road it’s a dream and total joy to ride. The rear U-brake is phenomenal! And the picture really doesn’t do the paintwork justice, as every one was unique. I’ve had a couple of people just walk up to me, and ask to buy it, and on both occasions they were willing to pay more than the original retail value. However, I’m holding GT to their promise of guaranteeing the frame for life!



My mate has a GT something or other from 2009. The geometry is amazing. Even though it was half the cost of my bike I want it!!


----------



## User482 (7 Jul 2011)

Ok, here's my old school one:


----------



## Timmo (7 Jul 2011)

Here's my trusty steed:


----------



## Coxyuk (7 Jul 2011)

My current commuting bike


----------



## dan_bo (8 Jul 2011)

User482 said:


> Ok, here's my old school one:



Nice! haven't seen one of them for years!


----------



## mickle (8 Jul 2011)

User482 said:


> Ok, here's my old school one:



Thats a frickin stunner right there.. Still got the Avocet saddle and Hite-Rite. Wow.


----------



## mickle (8 Jul 2011)

Rocky Mountain Vertex Team Scandium - now in bits...


----------



## flying start (10 Jul 2011)

sorry for posting more pics but i just want to see if the pics come out bigger than the last ones!


----------



## davey (11 Jul 2011)

it's no match to any of these, but here's mine  :


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (12 Jul 2011)

It used to be like this (riser bars, old Rockshox Judys, Promax V's and the spoke protector









Then it became this (flat bars, the not particularly nice Suntour XCT forks, Gusset discs on Crossride wheels)







Only to temporarily become this - not really a mountain bike anymore








It's been through a few changes...


----------



## mr Mag00 (12 Jul 2011)

previous displyed pictiures of Trek Fuel EX95, it is no longe.r rear pivot bearing cannot be removed for replacing = fubar frame according to LBS


----------



## gallego1968 (13 Jul 2011)

Here's mine a Ridgeback MX3.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jul 2011)

mr Mag00 said:


> previous displyed pictiures of Trek Fuel EX95, it is no longe.r rear pivot bearing cannot be removed for replacing = fubar frame according to LBS



I'd take it to a fabricators for a second opinion before I wrote it off.


----------



## Friz (22 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> Cube Ltd with a few tweaks,



You sir, have spectacular taste in Mountain Bikes....


----------



## Friz (22 Jul 2011)

Here's mine.


----------



## derrick (22 Jul 2011)

This is mine about 9 years old know, had a few upgades air shocks, wheels, bars , brakes and a bit more,


----------



## marzjennings (23 Jul 2011)

Here's a recent and bad picture of my hardtail. New this year, but I already know the forks are going to have to get swapped out soon.

Paradigm Banshee, big ol' 29er tubeless tyres on a really solid frame. Fast and a lot of fun.


----------



## Cubist (23 Jul 2011)

Friz said:


> Here's mine.


Nice! Are those manitou forks?


----------



## Friz (23 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> Nice! Are those manitou forks?



Yep.


----------



## Alembicbassman (27 Jul 2011)

Out today in a green part of Sheffield


----------



## Sir Humphrey Appleby (27 Jul 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Out today in a green part of Sheffield


Hi Tom


----------



## Alembicbassman (27 Jul 2011)

Sir Humphrey Appleby said:


> Hi Tom



Tom :?:


----------



## Sir Humphrey Appleby (28 Jul 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Tom :?:



Your bike looks like my mate's from Kimberworth, sorry


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Jul 2011)

I guess there's quite a few Decathlon bikes in Sheff, better value than J E James by far.


----------



## Ellis456 (29 Jul 2011)

My bike.




Yes thats a riser bar with bar ends!!, I dont care, I love them.


----------



## woodster (30 Jul 2011)

this is my pride and joy.........only frame and rear mech original from new...........i do like to tinker though


----------



## kevmar (31 Jul 2011)

My Bike.


----------



## Moss (5 Aug 2011)

Here's a blast from the past! I no longer ride this bike! It's an original Muddy Fox Pathfinder! !980's












It's for sale!


----------



## Cubist (10 Aug 2011)

woodster said:


> this is my pride and joy.........only frame and rear mech original from new...........i do like to tinker though



Janitor's broom eh? My Cube is very much the same.... only the frame and brakes are original now!


----------



## Brandane (12 Aug 2011)

Latest addition to the family; Trek 6500 from 2007 (??).............


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2011)

I love sunburst paintjobs.


----------



## Nordog (16 Aug 2011)

This is my Rocky Mountain, it is a lot cleaner in this photo than it is now.


----------



## Nordog (16 Aug 2011)

Me and my Rocky just about to set off on a Tuesday night ride. time set off on the ride 19:15 back to the pub 22:00hrs.


----------



## GilesM (18 Aug 2011)

A wee picture of my latest addition to the family:


----------



## GaryA (24 Aug 2011)

Built this one up about 5 years ago from an very clean avalanche 0.0 frame I won on e-bay for £70 and lots of bits from merlin...fairly basic spec but it all gels together nicely on the trails.
I also had a immac paul milnes crosser and a nicely modded steel Gt timberline but they were nicked by thieving toerags about 18 months ago..... the insurance money I got was ploughed into a house move and I've never been able to afford to replace them yet [sob]
note to srw; this is the only bike I've got left and no-one is getting it without getting past a pick-axe handle  












.


----------



## ultraviolet (24 Aug 2011)

got this free a few months ago, its been a nice project to make it my own


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> My pride and joy (sorry, no actual pic available).
> 
> 
> 
> Many parts replaced (saddle, peddles, rings, tyres), black anodising wore off the brake levers so on my one they have been polished up to an alloy mirror finish. I had many bikes, including two custom built racers from Roberts. Make no mistake; this is my favourite bike out of them all. I don’t know who was responsible for the frame geometry over at GT, but they really knew their business. Despite its weight the thing handles so well, on or off road it’s a dream and total joy to ride. The rear U-brake is phenomenal! And the picture really doesn’t do the paintwork justice, as every one was unique. I’ve had a couple of people just walk up to me, and ask to buy it, and on both occasions they were willing to pay more than the original retail value. However, I’m holding GT to their promise of guaranteeing the frame for life!




gorgeous frame, gorgeous paint job (pic dont do it justice) ... I'll be going for a GT frame if my current steed dies or gets stolen


----------



## GaryA (25 Aug 2011)

MontyVeda said:


> gorgeous frame, gorgeous paint job (pic dont do it justice) ... I'll be going for a GT frame if my current steed dies or gets stolen



Nice. I always fancied one of those-reynolds 531 steel arn't they?


----------



## oliver (30 Aug 2011)

well rude to ignore a thread like this so here's my beast - it's based on a Scott Summit frame with a mix of dx and sora components (9 speed). bit interesting to ride but fun!!!! -it was built up from eBay components for about £210 - most of them being nearly new.


----------



## cyclingenthusiast (30 Aug 2011)

Here's mine. No idea what it is though - it seems to have an Italian flag sticker on the crossbar and downtube - is it a company logo or stuck on by someone who likes Italy? It has Shimaro 7 speed gears + Campagnolo Chainwheels (x2) with Mavic wheels. 
I'm just using it to get fit, as I sold my racing bike, after fighting off cancer, which is about the only thing I have in common with Lance Armstrong (apart from a love bikes!)!


It was given to me by a retired road racing cyclist who was downsizing and moving into a small seaside cottage and was clearing everything out before he moved the following day. He kept his racing bike though and I hope he's still enjoying it.
Tony


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (30 Aug 2011)

My first bike in about 15 years and i went for the hardtail with the hope of using it on trails as well as the commute. Unfortunately i've never had the chance to take it on the trails so it's just done the commute with the road tyres on it, but really pleased with it.


----------



## Dave Crampton (30 Aug 2011)

As it was fresh out of the shop. Now looking rather used.


----------



## Cubist (30 Aug 2011)

Dave Crampton said:


> As it was fresh out of the shop. Now looking rather used.


White contact points on an MTB always look good in the shop don't they!


----------



## Dave Crampton (30 Aug 2011)

Yes didn't take long for the handles to become grubby. My wife has the other colour (hardrock) black & gold, which I didn't want.


----------



## User16625 (26 Sep 2011)

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/review-saracen-ariel-1-10099

Dont have the right USB for my phone so heres a link to the mountain bike I have. I use it on canal paths aswell as some hard mountain biking. Used on various surfaces such as mud, gravel and on 1 occasion snow and ice.


----------



## captainhastings (26 Sep 2011)

My last ebay buy I fancied some thing a but multi purpose 





Quite old but now it has been done up a pleasure too ride


----------



## Philk (26 Sep 2011)

My New Mountain Bike......Cube Acid 2011






And the most comfortable seat i have ever tried.....







I had a Trek 4300 which was good as a starting point, but always found myself pulling hard on the bars to get leverage up hills,which was uncomfortable. But this helped me to identify what i really wanted in a mountain bike . The Cube is spot on and effortless to ride.


----------



## roadrunner20 (28 Sep 2011)

^^ nice ride, how do you find the ride position on the cubes as i looking into them atm


----------



## cjb (28 Sep 2011)

> My New Mountain Bike......Cube Acid 2011



Nice looking bike, Philk.


----------



## Philk (28 Sep 2011)

roadrunner20 said:


> ^^ nice ride, how do you find the ride position on the cubes as i looking into them atm



The riding position is spot on, Its one of those bikes that will get you home when your legs have gone.
The seat is mega comfy, it has wide bars which are just right.

It is a marked difference from the Trek 4300.

I would suggest you take one for a test ride, as when i bought mine i tried a 2011 and a 2012 model and found the 2011 a better ride.


----------

